# Gunner and his war paint :)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner got a little nosy in the rust at my dads house today :biggrin: 

I thought it looked pretty good on him!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

And he got to go swimming behind my sisters house too! :happy:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

He is stunning! I love his eyes, they are so bright


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Gunner is SO gorgeous! Looks like he had a blast!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Gunner is such a looker! That rust does look pretty good on him lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAWD...he is SOOOOOO HADSOME!!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

He's such a purdy boy...love the water pics.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


>


Ummm... can anyone say SUPERMODEL?? Lol, so beautiful! He is stunning, even with the rust :tongue:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So handsome!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

He's such a handsome boy. That rust looks really nice against his coat. Looks like he had a fun day.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Now that is a good looking dog!! So shiny! I can tell he is very happy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Ummm... can anyone say SUPERMODEL?? Lol, so beautiful! He is stunning, even with the rust :tongue:


SuperModel you say? Well he does have a nice portfolio of his work. :smile:



















Here he says "Paint me like one of your french girls"

















This was in his ammature stage


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

LMAO that last picture made me burst out laughing! Looks like you pasted his head to his body lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> LMAO that last picture made me burst out laughing! Looks like you pasted his head to his body lol


It still cracks me up. He was trying to nose Mikey but I said "Gunner" and he flipped his head around so fast! haha


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes-- he is a handsome boy, for sure! However, if you smear a little of the rust/war paint on his other cheek he would definitely be tribal material...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yes-- he is a handsome boy, for sure! However, if you smear a little of the rust/war paint on his other cheek he would definitely be tribal material...



I like the half sided look! Haha that way I know which side to avoid when he is running by me! :biggrin: With 2 sides you don't stand a chance!


----------

